# Hybrid duck



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hunted Big Island last week and my buddy shot an interesting duck. We thought it was a mallard when when it came in. We are pretty sure it is a cross between a black duck and a drake mallard. Its body is very dark redish brown and black. Under its wings are white and its head is lighter speckled brown like a black but it has a green stripe on its head that starts just above the eye on both sides and tapers back toward the neck. It is a big duck, the size of a mature drake mallard. I wish I had pictures of it but unforntanly I didn't have a digital camera with me. My buddy is getting it mounted. Just wondering if anyone else has ever run into a cross like this.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Beave82 said:


> I wish I had pictures of it but unforntanly I didn't have a digital camera with me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

It could be a cross between a black and a mallard. This months DU mag has an article on hybrids. I know a guy who has gotten a black/greenhead hybrid and a pintail/greenhead hybrid. Both are mounted on his wall. In the DU mag they have pictures of a pin/greenhead hybrid and a merg/goldeneye hybrid.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

The pin/greenhead is awesome looking... they said it really isn't all that rare anymore


----------

